# Travelling to Dubai



## hserry1985 (May 20, 2012)

*Travelling to Cyprus*

Hi All ,

Me and my wife are planning to travel to Cyprus for our first anniversary  , 

wondering which would be the best hotel to stay in? Any suggestions ?


----------



## mhelmy690 (May 20, 2012)

*travelling to Cyprus*

Hi 

Cyprus is very interesting destination for an anniversary celebration 

But you have to set your mind in which part in Cyprus you would like to go to ?


----------

